# what body fat % to get ripped look



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

hi chaps,

as above im currently around 16% body fat was just wondering around what % you i need to aim for

cheers


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

you must get to 5% bodyfat, otherwise the Mods on this board come to where you live and chop your nuts off with a rusty machete


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Totally up to you?? Depends on how much muscle you are carrying and what you want to really achieve when you say ripped.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

want to get definition around my whole body really, when i did a test that measures bf it also told you your muscle % mine was 41%.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Stop dieting when you can see your metatarsals on the soles of your feet.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

also a friend of mine told me if you do some cardio after weight training it helps your muscles to burn more fat , is there any truth in that , i thought when you did cardio after training you push all the blood out of your muscle so you lose out on the nutrients.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

My question to you is why does it matter?

How will a number help you?

Surely you should just diet till you think "Man i looked ripped"?

Maybe not, i dont know.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> My question to you is why does it matter?
> 
> How will a number help you?
> 
> ...


maybe thats a better way of looking at it , was just curiuos really


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Well i'm about 9% and wouldn't say i was ripped. Very lean tho, can see my abbs, some nice definition coming through, huge pumping veins through my legs, arms, shoulders lol. I'm 1 week into dieting and aiming to go slightly lower to show my lower abbs more.

I have a little stubborn fat around my lower mid section that i want to get rid of and i will be more than happy.


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Well i'm about 9% and wouldn't say i was ripped. Very lean tho, can see my abbs, some nice definition coming through, huge pumping veins through my legs, arms, shoulders lol. I'm 1 week into dieting and aiming to go slightly lower to show my lower abbs more.
> 
> I have a little stubborn fat around my lower mid section that i want to get rid of and i will be more than happy.


cheers mate, similar to what im aiming for ,to get that stubborn fat from around my mid section and also to get a bit of definition.

what sort of diet you oing at the min


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> Well i'm about 9% and wouldn't say i was ripped. Very lean tho, can see my abbs, some nice definition coming through, huge pumping veins through my legs, arms, shoulders lol. I'm 1 week into dieting and aiming to go slightly lower to show my lower abbs more.
> 
> I have a little stubborn fat around my lower mid section that i want to get rid of and i will be more than happy.


9% and not ripped? Dude, you can't be far off!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/14975-body-fat-terminology-pictures.html


----------



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/14975-body-fat-terminology-pictures.html


cheers for that link mate , its give me a very good idea of what im aiming for , think its got to be about 10% ish , wanna get some abs for the summer( never had visible abs before)


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> 9% and not ripped? Dude, you can't be far off!


Well yeah suspose i am to some but i don't really see it like that. I just see myself as being lean at the moment as i'm not quite where i want to be yet.

That make sense lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would be happy with hard


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

aveit said:


> cheers mate, similar to what im aiming for ,to get that stubborn fat from around my mid section and also to get a bit of definition.
> 
> what sort of diet you oing at the min


By saying stubborn fat i mean the last little bit/hardest to remove to fully show my abbs mate.

My diet

The day starts like this.......

Breakfast 6.30am

30g whey

300ml 2% milk

6 egg whites, 1 yolk scrambled

50g salmon

5ml evoo/butter

2 toast or bagel.

Break 10.00am

tin of tuna

rocket/red onion/tomato

shaving of parmason

10ml evoo

5ml fish oil

Dinner 1.00pm

170g cooked brown rice or 170g sweet potato

150g chicken

15g evoo

salad/tomato/onion

pre 3.30-4.00pm

45g whey

30g raisons

Post 6.00-6.30pm

150g extra lean mince/turkey mince

100g brocclie/red pepper

chopped chilli/mustard

bed snack

125g cottage cheese

25g peanut butter

210g protein/100g carbs/60g fat. 1900-2000 cal

This is my training day, non training day i have no source of main carbs so about 40g carbs a day. I'm 11.8st if that helps you out mate.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> i would be happy with hard


My winny is doing just that mate. Feeling the tightness in the mornings, cracks and clicks as i climb out of bed lol.


----------



## conan7853 (May 10, 2011)

alriteeeeeee lads am new on here ive posted this b4 but carnt find it anywhere now, it me 1st day.ANYWAY ThiS IS MY MISSION.

AM 20% BF AND WANT TO DROP TO 10% BY JULY 1ST. is my plan achievable on this rountine, i think so, is my diet ok, is my training ok.I will change it with advise

mon/fri my routine.

07.00hrs I will bike to work for 25mins hard.

07.30hrs breakfast oats and protein shake and clen tabs.

10.00hrs have another shake high protein low carb.

12.00hrs sweet pot tuna.

14.00hrs weights session ie one body part.

14.45hrs PWO shake high carb high protein.

16.30hrs bike 25 mins home steady.

17.30hrs, have lunch which is chicken and veg.

20.00hrs protein shake. i will do this mon to fri.

sat cheat day kfc b4 12.00hrs day off

sun sunday dinner keep diet clean day off.

THANKS ALL HOPE TO HERE SOME FEED BACK SOON.PS ive trained for 13yrs cross country running circuits weights. bad knee so i carnt run anymore.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

5-6% is ripped!


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Too much dreaming about loosing body fat fast. First most vital rule is to read a lot, rather than experimenting without knowing anything and asking stupid questions. Where did you get that kind of diet? And throw away an idea that cycling hard to job will work as cardio. There are rules on the road that you will obey and trust me you don't want to start your work all sweaty like hell...



conan7853 said:


> alriteeeeeee lads am new on here ive posted this b4 but carnt find it anywhere now, it me 1st day.ANYWAY ThiS IS MY MISSION.
> 
> AM 20% BF AND WANT TO DROP TO 10% BY JULY 1ST. is my plan achievable on this rountine, i think so, is my diet ok, is my training ok.I will change it with advise
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

conan7853 said:


> alriteeeeeee lads am new on here ive posted this b4 but carnt find it anywhere now, it me 1st day.ANYWAY ThiS IS MY MISSION.
> 
> AM 20% BF AND WANT TO DROP TO 10% BY JULY 1ST. is my plan achievable on this rountine, i think so, is my diet ok, is my training ok.I will change it with advise
> 
> ...


nope, not gonna happen, sorry. others will go into more details. but the words KFC can't be involved in such a weight loss.


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Only drinking shakes will not increase fat loss, liquid does not make you full and as a consequence, you will get stuffed sooner or later very badly because of starvation.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lunatic said:


> Too much dreaming about loosing body fat fast. First most vital rule is to read a lot, rather than experimenting without knowing anything and asking stupid questions. Where did you get that kind of diet? And throw away an idea that cycling hard to job will work as cardio. There are rules on the road that you will obey and trust me you don't want to start your work all sweaty like hell...


Bit harsh to say stupid questions. Naive yes, but stupid, no.

There is a base to the diet but it needs tweaking. Start a new thread and post up your full days diet including amounts or weight of food and show your macros for each meal - its much easier to advise on tweaks then design something totally new for you. Post your stats (height, weight, age), whether you are using AAS is also useful.

As mentioned, if you want a solid body fat reduction then forget about KFC. You need to be upping your cardio on the days you are not lifting weights.


----------

